# pkg_add doesn't work in Konsole, but works in terminal



## iacobus (May 10, 2010)

Hello, i have got strange problem with my KDE-terminal-emulator. If i try to downloadand install any package by pkg_add or portupgrade i get: 

```
fetch: ftp://ftp7.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/All/kde4-4.3.5_3.tbz: Syntax error in parameters or arguments
```
If i do the same thing in terminal everything is OK.
There is verbose mod listing:

```
iac-freebsd# pkg_add -vr kde4                                                                          
scheme:   [ftp]                                                                                        
user:     []                                                                                           
password: []                                                                                           
host:     [ftp.freebsd.org]
port:     [0]
document: [/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/kde4.tbz]
---> ftp.freebsd.org:21
looking up ftp.freebsd.org
connecting to ftp.freebsd.org:21
<<< 220 ftp.beastie.tdk.net FTP server (Version 6.00LS) ready.
>>> USER anonymous
<<< 331 Guest login ok, send your email address as password.
>>> PASS jakub@iac-freebsd
<<< 230 Guest login ok, access restrictions apply.
>>> PWD
<<< 257 "/" is current directory.
>>> CWD pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest
<<< 250 CWD command successful.
>>> MODE S
<<< 200 MODE S accepted.
>>> TYPE I
<<< 200 Type set to I.
binding data socket
>>> PORT 172,18,0,23,225,62
<<< 500 Illegal PORT range rejected.
Error: Unable to get ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/kde4.tbz: Syntax error, command unrecognized
pkg_add: unable to fetch 'ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ports/i386/packages-8-stable/Latest/kde4.tbz' by URL
pkg_add: 1 package addition(s) failed
```

Where i should find solution of this issue?
Thanks, Jakub.


----------



## DutchDaemon (May 10, 2010)

Define FTP_PASSIVE_MODE in your environment.


----------



## Beastie (May 10, 2010)

Also, in the .../Latest/ directory, use package filenames _without_ the version, e.g. kde4. While in the .../All/ directory, use package filenames _with_ the version, e.g. kde4-4.3.5_2. Note that the version you used (4.3.5_3) is wrong.


----------



## iacobus (May 11, 2010)

Thanks for replay!


----------

